# No fan/lights



## JackE (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello all – We have a Heat & Glo 6000clx using LP. I have recently installed it and am still learning about the unit. Here is the problem: When I turn the unit on it ignites and produces a good flame but the fan does not come on nor do the front and rear ember lights. I have 110vac coming into the unit with no optional wall switch. I have sync’ed the remote to the module. I’m getting power from the junction box to the aux3000 module. It appears power is not getting to the fan or lights from the aux3000 module. I’ve checked the connections. The remote shows the fan icon but I am not able to turn it on. 

I’m probably missing something simple, reset button-on/off switch? The manual says the fan should come on 7 min. after the unit starts and stay on 12 min after the flame extinguishes. Any troubleshooting ideas would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 29, 2010)

Are the bulbs in their sockets? They do not come pre-plugged in & may 
have a rubber band on them to keep them from rattling around during shipment.
They hafta be put into their brackets & then they hafta be positioned in the retainers
on the underside of the burner tray...
You've rechecked connections for tightness, but did you verify the wiring 
connector locations via the schematic?


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 29, 2010)

DAKSY the CLX is not the GLX 

The CLX uses LED lights, they should already be installed. I would guess the AUX module is not plugged in correctly, or possibly defective. Or you just don't know how to use the control. The control will let you turn the fan and lights on even if they were unplugged.

I believe you need to first turn the fireplace ON, then  press MENU. Then use the down arrow to get to the setting you want to change. Then you press SELECT. Then you use up/down to change the setting, then you must press SELECT again to save you setting. The little "communication" icon should display momentarily and then the box under the fireplace should beep indicating it got an update from the remote.

The flame height is locked on HI for the first 60 seconds or so. The FAN will come on 7-10 minutes after the fireplace is turned on (if you have it set to a speed). The lights should be connected to AUX1, and AUX2 does not control anything (unless you have a heat zone). The lights should turn on and off any time you want, even if the fireplace is off.


----------



## JackE (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will double check all my connections and focus on the remote commands. Admittedly I am not real familiar with the remote operation which I'm hoping is the problem. Do I understand correctly that the fan operation is dependent on input from the remote and does not come on automaticlly when the fireplace is turned on? Thanks again.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 31, 2010)

The fan would be defaulted to OFF out of the box. After you change the settings it remembers what you have it set to. So if you leave the fan on speed 2, it will come on at speed 2 the next time you run the fireplace. The fan will always have a 7-10 minute delay after you turn the fireplae on, there is no way to override this (annoying when trying to test it).


----------



## JackE (Jan 31, 2010)

I spent some time playing with the remote and got the fan and aux lights to work (I can even adjust the flame ) Thanks for the suggestions, it got me going in the right direction. Gas fireplaces are new to me and I still have a lot to learn. I'll be back I'm sure.

Jack


----------



## MikeA7788 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello, I am having the exact same problem with same model, etc. What did you have to do with remote in order to turn lights on. Wanted to turn lights on while i fog embers as directed in the instructions. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thx


----------



## JackE (Mar 24, 2010)

The key was learning how to input commands into the remote. When I get home tonight I'll identify the sequence of commands and post that info.


----------



## jtp10181 (Mar 24, 2010)

Press Menu to wake up the remote, hit it again to go into the menu. One of the options should be flashing. Use the up and down arrows to get to AUX1, press select. Use up/down to adjust the light intensity. Press select again to save the setting. You should then see a comm icon on the remote, and the box under the fireplace should beep. If the fireplace does not beep try changing the setting again and saving it again. Sometimes the fireplace does not get the signal.


----------



## MikeA7788 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. I will try this again. I tried this last night but maybe the remote was not fully synced up or something. Its driving me crazy because they are delivering propane tank tomorrow and i wanted to have it all including lights 100% done. I have checked all wires several times and they are fine. I am getting juice too so that is not the problem. Has to be remote. Thx again.


----------



## MikeA7788 (Mar 25, 2010)

Should fan and ember lights work even if the propane tank is not hooked up yet? Seems like it should... Maybe it is all related to remote.


----------



## JackE (Mar 25, 2010)

Inferno's directions are essentially what I did to get my unit going. If you're confident you have power to the unit and the remote, the remote programming/communication is probably the issue. Make sure you follow the instructions to sync the remote to the fireplace. Make sure you hear the beeps. It's the same logic you would use with a remote and a DVD player in terms of menu - select - scroll etc. Good luck.


----------



## MikeA7788 (Mar 25, 2010)

Well I tried everything. I am wonder if since the tank is not hooked up of it is in some kind of disabled mode. The box was blinking red/green so i went through the steps to reset it. I changed the settings for AUX 1 on the remote in both the on and off modes and still nothing. Cant think of any other reason why it would not work.


----------

